# A fucking bonanza of shots from the Toronto Zoo



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And yes, I said "f*cking bonanza", so what









Can't be bothered to list what everything is, if you see something and want to know, ask and I'll answer

Some shots are a little less sharp due to being resized to 8 x 6 but I didn't want to kill you guys with all these shots in 1200 resolution, or the 3000 I have the originals at (gonna get prints of some)

Anyway









1/60s f/2.8 at 70.0mm iso800









1/30s f/2.5 at 50.0mm iso400









1/45s f/1.8 at 50.0mm iso400









1/60s f/2.8 at 70.0mm iso400









1/45s f/2.8 at 70.0mm iso200









1/45s f/2.8 at 70.0mm iso200

This guy is an old friend of mine, lol








1/125s f/2.5 at 50.0mm iso400









1/125s f/2.5 at 50.0mm iso400









1/90s f/4.0 at 70.0mm iso400









1/30s f/2.8 at 70.0mm iso400


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

1/45s f/1.8 at 50.0mm iso400









1/60s f/2.8 at 70.0mm iso800









1/60s f/2.8 at 42.0mm iso800









1/60s f/2.8 at 70.0mm iso800









1/60s f/1.8 at 50.0mm iso800









1/60s f/1.8 at 50.0mm iso800









1/60s f/1.8 at 50.0mm iso800









1/125s f/2.5 at 50.0mm iso400

Damn that was exhausting, lol


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Awesome Pics... any chance you might be posting any HI-RES pics in your gallery?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't given alot of thought to it but I have hi-res versions of all of them since I plan on ordering prints of alot of these. Let me know which ones anyone wants hi-res and I'll gladly share


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!
Very nice!!!!
I only know the names of a couple animals in those pix


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm like 50% so you could either get "that's a tinfoil barb" or "that's a water dragon" or you could get "that's some stupid lizard"


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the picture of the gorilla where it looks like he is contemplating something. "HMMM should I eat a bananna or throw some poo at the zoo patrons?". Very nice pics.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Twitch, Very Impressive Shots man!
Some Great shots in that shoot.

BTW, your ''old friend'' is Hideious looking


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome pics you caught there bro! Love the crispy clear shots!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

some badass pics man, keep up the good work!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

[email protected] the african cichlid tank

and did that piranha have cut lips =\


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very very very nice pics


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

all of the pics kick ass but the fish that is opening the mouth is awesome!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

syd said:


> [email protected] the african cichlid tank
> and did that piranha have cut lips =\
> [snapback]833661[/snapback]​


Er no, that's lips that have been partially bitten off by the other piranha in the tank. The Toronto *ZOO* isn't likely to start cutting the lips of their fish in the near future I would think...

Thanks alot everyone, duende that's a giant gourami, it was about 2 feet long and the easiest fish to photograph I have ever seen. During the five minutes I was photographing that it pressed against the glass for me, swam back and forth, opened it's mouth at me, came to the surface and poked it's head right out 3 or 4 times and was generally a very co-operative fish.

Thanks for checking them out everyone


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Those are some nice pictures. Nice python picture!!!!! At least you saw it move- everytime I go it is sleeping.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

think i remeber that giant gourami from the last trip you took to the zoo, or i may just

be mixing up someone elses post i dont know


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots as always.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not a fan of Africans, but that tank (and your pic) is great.

I love the retic shot too.

-PK


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very nice pics elTwitcho, I like the africans too.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

man--ur pics always pwn everyone elses


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

That Cichlid pic doesn't even look real, with how many are all piled together. You gotta love the frogs.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice pics .got to love the take down the snake did


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

zoos arent really for conservation, they are for display. when animals get old and or boring, they toss em. so i really wouldnt put it past them. good pics though


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Your photography is stunning as always eltwitcho. That Osphronemus is freaking massive. With such high shutter speeds on a lot of those photos how were you managing to absorb that much light. I really dont know much about photography.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Kool pix


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks again for the compliments guys, you're all too kind.

Channa - The shutter speeds are actually pretty conservative, any lower than those and I'd have a real tough time getting a clear shot in most cases. What does help however is that my camera supports a pretty high ISO level (as in, I can increase light sensitivity fairly high) at the tradeoff of having a bit of speckling (noise) in the photo and that my lense has a really wide aperture to let in alot of light. 2.8 is standard on most lenses so any shots at less than that are at a really wide aperture.

And for anyone interested, I posted high res pics in my offsite gallery here

http://www.pbase.com/eltwitcho/portfolio

The pictures have also been brightened up a bit as I didn't realize my monitor was set so bright when I originally posted them, when I set my monitor properly I adjusted these new pictures accordingly.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

what camera do you use?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a Canon EOS 10D (Digital SLR). It's honestly just such a great camera I cant say enough good things about it. I've wanted to learn SLR photography for a long time, and not having to pay for developing and all that really makes it alot easier to learn. I really didn't know much of anything about photography before October so I think I'm coming along alright too.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

don't those cost about 1k (1,000 Dollars)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> don't those cost about 1k (1,000 Dollars)
> [snapback]836417[/snapback]​


When they were Brand Spanking new on the market, I beleive a little more
Around $1500.00 W/O any lenses.
The lenses, Depending on what your into, aren't cheap.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

wow your a professional... that frog is pretty sweet and the "old fish" pictures are amazing


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Roger said:


> don't those cost about 1k (1,000 Dollars)
> [snapback]836417[/snapback]​


I think the current asking price is 1200 dollars or so, and my lenses were either 150-200 (not sure, got one as a gift) and 500 dollars. So yeah it's not exactly cheap


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

hey twitch hope u dont mind seems everyone liked the african tank so heres a pic from my last visit










while it may look liek theres a lot of fish crammed into a small tank this tank is actually massive but the fish all swim in the front half of the tank making it almost impossible to get pics of the inside of the tank to show how huge it really is. The toronto zoo spares no expense when it comes to there animals someone mentioned that they jsut have the animals on display, i have heard of zoos like that but believe me when i tell u the toronto zoo takes great care of there animals and always trys to give every animal a recreation of there natural habitiat or at the very least a captive habitiat they will be very comfortable in


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't mind one bit dude, that's a great shot. It's too bad more people aren't able to see it in person as it's really an amazing sight that can't really be captured in pictures. What's hard to imagine is those fish in that picture are alot bigger than you realize, probably the smallest fish in the tank are 5 inches big, with the majority being closer to 8-12 nches.

The barb tank is pretty cool too, but it's on a somewhat smaller scale and not quite so colorful.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow that python eating a mouse is an awesome pic !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Wow that python eating a mouse is an awesome pic !
> [snapback]838223[/snapback]​


Heh, at first I couldn't tell what it was when I walked up to the tank, but that's actually a rabbit dude. You can see the pink little ears hanging out the mouth and to give you an idea of the size, that rabbit was about the size of a full size housecat


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Heh, at first I couldn't tell what it was when I walked up to the tank, but that's actually a rabbit dude. You can see the pink little ears hanging out the mouth and to give you an idea of the size, that rabbit was about the size of a full size housecat
> [snapback]838226[/snapback]​


holy crap, you are right - it's huge !

that makes it about 10 times cooler


----------

